# Relaxation techniques Q & A



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

How have you found relaxation techniques to help you in dealing with your IBS symptoms? What techniques do you use? When do you use them? Do they help?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Breathing, deep breathing. Yesterday I was cutting my hair and all of a sudden (just about to start to cut) I felt all the nerves in my stomach. So, started breathing. But when I felt really better was when I closed my eyes. And today my hair looks great.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

BBolen Ph.D I guess this can be an answer to your question......Early this morning I was having pain, then anxiety started coming on...I was reading a book, and the rummbles started, not in my tummy, but a T-storm was on it's way. My poor dog is terrified of loud noises, I held him for over an hour. I had calmed him down, but in the mean time during all of this, I didn't feel my pain as bad as I did before this happened, and the anxiety was gone. I knew the pain was there, but something about my dog and the T-storm. I can call it "being occupied" with something else. So when Doctors and other people tell you to keep your mind on just one word, phrase, object, or whatever it is for anyone, is so very true. Even though I only had a few hours sleep, I learned something. Maybe I should put it to work for myself?? hummm...Just thought I'd share this story, with an answer too. Hope it helps some/all.Later...JadairI will survive this!!


----------

